# Stock or tie with tweed jacket?



## jane1234 (9 October 2009)

I am going out early season with B&amp;B this weekend so will be wearing a tweed jacket, not a black hunt coat.  Is it proper to wear a shirt and tie or a coloured stock with a tweed jacket -  does it really matter?

And I have been told only staff horses need to be plaited?


----------



## TS_ (9 October 2009)

I would say shirt and tie, went out a week or so ago and this was what the majority wore.


----------



## MrWoof (9 October 2009)

I am going out early season with B&amp;B this weekend so will be wearing a tweed jacket, not a black hunt coat.  Is it proper to wear a shirt and tie or a coloured stock with a tweed jacket -  does it really matter?

And I have been told only staff horses need to be plaited?
		
Click to expand...

A Shirt and Tie until 1st October, then a Coloured Stock - but not set in concrete. Also, "rat-catcher" after Cheltenham in March. No need to plait until The Opening Meet. Have fun.


----------



## Jay89 (10 October 2009)

A coloured tie or a coloured stock is fine with a tweed jacket!


----------



## spongebob13 (11 October 2009)

you should wear a white stock for hunting whether wearing a tweed jacket or hunt jacket or for cubbing you should wear shirt and tie or coloured stock with tweed jacket 

hope this helps


----------



## Eagle_day (11 October 2009)

Also, "rat-catcher" after Cheltenham in March.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard this quoted before but think it's a fairly recent invention.  I always believed you didn't wear ratcatcher again until the start of the new season on 1st May.

But then, of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## MrWoof (12 October 2009)

you should wear a white stock for hunting whether wearing a tweed jacket or hunt jacket or for cubbing you should wear shirt and tie or coloured stock with tweed jacket 

hope this helps
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to have to disagree - but never, ever a White Stock with Tweed. Coloured with Tweed and White or Cream with a Black or Navy Coat.


----------



## Thoroughlybred (13 October 2009)

Agree with Mr Woof, why do people post when they don't know the answer!!


----------



## RandR (16 October 2009)

Coloured stock with tweed (try to make it tone at least slightly!) or a shirt and tie (not white tie - pony club tie good on children).


----------



## speedbird (16 October 2009)

White hunting tie with navy/black coat, not with tweed. Collar and tie with tweed, coloured stock  with tweed if you don't have collar and tie. We wear tweed after cheltenham but if its awful weather we revert to black hunt coat !


----------

